# Less fertilizer more often vs more fertilizer less often



## ryeguy (Sep 28, 2017)

If I applied some amount of N per month, how does that compare to applying the same amount of N per month, but split into 2 half-sized doses and spaced evenly apart? Aside from more effort, is there any benefit to this?


----------



## Pete1313 (May 3, 2017)

Quick release or slow release N? There is definitely a benefit to spoon feeding quick release N as you avoid the highs and lows as most of the quick release will be taken up right away.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

I have read Univ papers around this. A low constant feed (quick release)is better than a once a month. Yes it is more work. If I recall correctly, it even needs less total nitrogen.

The analogy is, one 2000cal meal a day vs. breakfast, lunch and dinner.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

g-man said:


> I have read Univ papers around this. A low constant feed (quick release)is better than a once a month. Yes it is more work. If I recall correctly, it even needs less total nitrogen.
> 
> The analogy is, one 2000cal meal a day vs. breakfast, lunch and dinner.


would you be able to share what the approximate equivalent rate is for the weekly/biweekly application of quick release N compared to a monthly app rate of 1lb of N/1k?

thought about doing this also this summer but had no idea if i was going to burn my yard.


----------



## 440mag (Jan 29, 2018)

Man, y'all yanks have got it made! 
Down here, drop any nitro after April 15 and your practically guaranteeing fungal disease outbreaks (brown patch, etc.). 
That's even WITH a fungicide program in place. 
I am jealous - nothing like a nice, dark green lawn all summer long (I vote for less, more often ;-)


----------



## Sinclair (Jul 25, 2017)

jha4aamu said:


> g-man said:
> 
> 
> > I have read Univ papers around this. A low constant feed (quick release)is better than a once a month. Yes it is more work. If I recall correctly, it even needs less total nitrogen.
> ...


Weekly N rate would be 7/30, or 0.23lb/k.

Bi-weekly would be 0.46lb/k.

I am going to apply organic fert weekly all summer working out to an N rate of 0.75lb/k monthly.


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Lighter, more frequent applications may be preferable to heavier monthly applications in soils with a lower CEC value. Since those soils have more trouble retaining nutrients over time, you may be able to maximize chances for nutrient utilization with frequent apps.


----------



## jha4aamu (Oct 16, 2017)

Sinclair said:


> jha4aamu said:
> 
> 
> > g-man said:
> ...


thanks. whats your rate for a weekly application of quick release N? i have tried the organic milo ferts but its too hard to find enough around here to apply it consistently


----------



## Green (Dec 24, 2017)

Provided the weather is cooperative, organics and some types of slow-release synthetics can be applied in fairly substantial chunks, like 1 lb N/M, and last for 8-12 weeks or even more.


----------

